# 06 Brute Force Exhaust Mod Sound Clip!!!



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

This explains itself...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds really good. Good lookin brute too! :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm ready to go home so i can check this out! i have no speakers on this server machine at work =/


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

like the sound but your def not rolling with us. jk chrome is where it was at in 2000 now black is how we roll :rockn: lol jk everyone is different and i support that


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wish i could see youtube at work...!!

EDIT** - I CAN! Iphone!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Where did you get the rear rack bag?


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

well the chrome rims came with it and I really want some black ones haha. The bag I am not sure either it came with it also


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tamarack bag.... you can get them on ebay and places like rockymtatv


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey bro glad you love that brute. That's how i feel about mine too!
Good looking bike. Did you run the side snorks yourself?


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeap its the third bike I have done them on. I got the idea from doing my 07 Grizzly like that and I have just really liked it like that...


----------

